# Chickens required



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I think the county I live in passed a new chicken zoning requirement that you have to have chickens.Everyone seems to have chickens roaming through their property...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Someone decided to create utopia if it's a requirement that they have some in every home.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Sounds like a great place to live!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Except where he lives gets even colder than where you live.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

My local TSC is selling 1000+ chicks a week..
And there is another store down the street selling chicks also.
I've bought 19 this year...........


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

What state do you live in?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Michigan

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## Feathered (Apr 10, 2017)

Same at the local TSC (I'm in Michigan also) here they run out and get in different breeds seems every week. I wanted silkies - out! Picked up two grey Cochins, 3 isa brown, 3 reds and 15 Cornish. Successfully hatched 3 black mixed chicks that are the cutest!!!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

You'll love the Cochins!!!


----------



## vmjllc (Apr 5, 2017)

Sounds like heaven to me...lol...


----------

